# My custom Haunted Mansion collection



## creepyhomemaker (May 10, 2008)

OMG! that is one of the coolest things I have seen. It makes me wonder if I could put an endless hall in a dollhouse or a pepper's ghost.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Okay, this is freaking sweet. Did you make all of this?


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

That is too awesome - the LED's really bring your items to life! Very cool!


----------



## Plague (Aug 27, 2008)

So... When can I move in?


----------



## CobhamManor (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow; fabulous lighting!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

That is truly awesome stuff!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Awesome job !


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2010)

awesome!!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

impressive set up! I'm very interested to hear about the raven... I hope you have video


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

Ah, you have the jim shore haunted mansion figurine with the hitchhiking ghosts! I want it so bad! All of your items are amazing. I especially love the stretching pictures.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, Wow, WOW!!! I absolutley LOVE all of it!! Fantastic job!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is soo freaking neat!


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

that is amazing!


----------



## October 31st (Aug 11, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## thunderchild (Jun 18, 2009)

This is absolutely amazing, congrats.


----------



## zombiehorror (Apr 6, 2009)

Holy crap that is one of the most impressive displays I've seen in a long time! Very nice set up, great lighting!!


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

Umm.. I love you.


----------



## Savage Night (Jan 11, 2008)

You are absolutely amazing. I wish I could see it all in person.


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, that is a superb set up. I am a Haunted Mansion enthusiast myself, but your collection puts mine to shame.


----------



## mementomori (Aug 19, 2009)

I love it! you are amazing!


----------



## cwolfe83 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow...that is AMAZING!


----------



## bellelostdrake (Jun 29, 2009)

I went on Haunted Mansion yesterday, but if I could come home to something like that, I'd have the Haunted Mansion every day. My Disney pass doesn't compare to your setup. I LOVE it!


----------



## Forever Haunting (Jan 1, 2009)

Fantastic. I'm jealous!


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

That is really fantastic! Love the way you have it presented and the lighting is perfect. Would love to live in it lol!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

That endless hall is wicked cool. How did you do it?


----------



## creepy crawler (Jul 31, 2008)

absolutely stunning I love it!!! Great job


----------



## sarahtigr (Jun 16, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic! I love the endless hallway. Did you make it yourself?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Very nice collection


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

Dittos. I would love to have that too! I am 49, but I can only imagine how I would react to something like that when I was in my young teens and went through the Haunted Mansion for the first few times and thought it was the coolest thing on earth! Things like your collection just didn't exist back in those 'old timer' days! LOL

I love it!

Todd


----------



## Pumpkin King (Jul 14, 2008)

Amazing! I love it!


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

Love the collection!! Those are just amazing. I want the bat candle holders !!!
I have one piece from disney that I can't find anywhere was from disney auctions Disney the evil queen Maleficent do you have any idea where to look to find information on her.


----------



## haunt1000 (Aug 9, 2010)

*More Pics*

Thanks Everyone! I've been collecting Haunted Mansion stuff since I was a kid (born in 69, the same year the Disneyland HM opened) The endless hallway I built using some dollhouse doors and two mirrors, one a two-way mirror. It uses the same technique as the ride. The led lighting in the cabinet uses primarily the mini barrel spotlights from minispotlight.com, these have worked great. Also the cabinet has built in sound and plays the ride soundtrack.
On the opposite wall from the cabinet are my thunderstorm rain window/shutters. It looks and sounds like its raining with lightning and thunder. Here's a few more pics


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

I have never been to Haunted Mansion. Really neat job


----------



## zom13ie (Aug 1, 2010)

WOW i want thoses where can i find them!


----------



## Shellyfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, that's it, I'm moving in too.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Incredible collection - and I love the curtains, too!


----------



## Howlatthemoon (Jun 25, 2008)

Fascinating!!


----------



## Jaege (Sep 21, 2009)

That is a nice collection. Very complete. Where did you get the gate plaque?


----------



## toddbigeasy (Sep 12, 2008)

I just knew you were gonna say you were playing the ride soundtrack! love it!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

so cool!!!


----------



## Britishwitch (Jan 5, 2008)

I'm utterly speechless!!!! That collection is FANTASTIC!!!!!! How wonderful to have such an amazing collection to look at any time you want!. I love all of it, but the Stretch pictures on the staircase look wonderful!!! Reminds me of all my wonderful holidays at Disney riding the HM over and over and over again! *sigh* 

BW


----------



## halloween333 (Aug 6, 2010)

:O *speechless*


----------



## SpookySarah (Jul 4, 2008)

You can't see my face, but I'm terribly jealous over here.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

Very nice! Excellent displays! Keep it up!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

That is so cool.
You have some wonderful pieces.


----------



## Zombieman (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow! This is outstanding!! I'm curious, on the gate pillar, how did you do the faux brick? Is it store bought faux brick wall panels? Is it 3" foam insulation that you've meticulously shaped? I'd love to know how you did that brick. It looks precisely like the brick on the gate pillar at Disneyland. Your attention to detail on that pillar is nothing short of stunning.

To answer someone else's question, the Mansion plaque on the pillar is available for puchase on eBay. There is a very expensive full-size version that was released by Disney as a collectible, and another full-size version that someone replicated using resin. The replica looks just as good from the front in my opinion, but it is not officially licensed. I'm guessing the person took a cast of the collectible and has since been selling it at a fraction of the price of the original.


----------



## Zombieman (Feb 24, 2009)

Just thought of a couple more questions....

On the stretching portraits, are those the tapestry ones, or are they poster prints? And did you make the frames yourself?

Again, absolutely incredible setup! I'm very envious myself.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yes those are so amazing, did you buy those lithographs from disney directly? I would love to have those in my office! Did you make the frames?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Everyone has pretty much said it already. That looks really great.


----------



## theworstwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

AWESOME!
You ought to enter this to a magazine or competition, simply amazing!!!


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

All of that stuff is so cool! 
Great lighting on all of it, too!


----------



## haunt1000 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again everyone. Ebay is probably your best bet for Haunted Mansion collectables.
Zombieman- The Brick on the pillar is vacuformed panels. I used great stuff foam on the corners
and sculpted to match. Then I coated that with resin coating that dried hard before painting.
The gate plaque I believe is from a cast of the original that was showing up on ebay long before
disney released their version. The stretch posters were from the HM 30th anniversary event from disney, and I made the frames from wood molding from home depot.


----------



## undeadrevenge (Aug 1, 2010)

wow this is very cool i especially like the endless hallway, allthough i have never been luck enough to visit the haunted mansion (as i live in the uk which is very annoying) i can see that this much be a very good effect in real life, im trying to make my own bottomless pit at the minute which uses the same concept


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

haunt1000 said:


> Halloween may only last for 3 months out of the year, but Haunted Mansion is year round! Heres a few pics of my Haunted Mansion collection.
> A few items I've made are the full size pillar for the gate plaque (with firefly effects), Custom frames for stretch pictures,
> Peppers ghost effect made from MPC "Play it again sam" model,
> miniature endless hallway,
> ...


WOW !!!! am jealous


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Haunt1000, you are a very talented sculptor and model maker! The rest of your collection will have me constantly on eBay trying to find similar pieces. I agree that the stretching pictures in the frames you made are just ideal- they really create the feel of the real ones, and it's so inspired that you have placed them on a stairway wall. I love it. Thank you so much for sharing your wonderful collection with us.


----------



## Mandathewitch (May 19, 2009)

I'm coming to steal everything from your house... that stuff is all SOOOO COOL!!!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

If I'm good, I hope to go heaven when I die. But if I'm VERY VERY good, I hope to go to your house!


----------



## Halloween Blues (Aug 18, 2010)

Hold on, I need to pick my jaw off the floor. 

My goodness man, if I could bottle your talent and sell it, I'd make a fortune! That's excellent craftsmanship. I only skimmed the last six pages, so I may have missed it, but do you ever sell models?


----------



## bouncerbudz (May 4, 2009)

Is there anywhere that the stretching portraits can still be bought? At this point Im ok with poster or canvas !!!


----------



## haunt1000 (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey everyone, I just started a new haunted website that has more of my Haunted Mansion
and Halloween work. Check it out at www.haunt1000.com.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## Haunting in AZ (Sep 20, 2009)

You are very talented, I only hope to be at your level some day. Are you willing to sell the video you made for the projection on the ghost and bust?


----------



## spooktown1 (Dec 23, 2010)

I think it's time to dust off that display is what im thinkin..gotta take care of those collectibles man!!!!

ST


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks spooktown1 for reviving this thread! Haunt1000, I don't know why I didn't get emailed when you posted the link to your website, but wow oh wow oh wow! It's your animatronic raven! Love the artwork and everything else, too!
I was wondering about the miniature of the coffin getting pushed open by it's occupant-- did you make that too, or if it was sold can you provide any details, please?


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

were did you get the raven and those cool loooking candle holders.


----------



## spooktown1 (Dec 23, 2010)

trickortreat said:


> Thanks spooktown1 for reviving this thread! Haunt1000, I don't know why I didn't get emailed when you posted the link to your website, but wow oh wow oh wow! It's your animatronic raven! Love the artwork and everything else, too!
> I was wondering about the miniature of the coffin getting pushed open by it's occupant-- did you make that too, or if it was sold can you provide any details, please?


That coffin was sculpted by Kevin Kidney and Jody Daily as apart of the 4oth anniversary event i believe it was or the happy haunts ball i cannot remember which...It is very detailed and when wound up the the lid moves up and down with an eerie green light coming from underneath.Also, the candles come off the top and are magnetic so you can keep them on the lid when the zombie is pushing the lid up and down..they are rare and very expensive but can be found from time to time on ebay..but dont expect to get one much cheaper than 3-400 bucks!..I do own one and it's worth every penny and is done superbly well to look just like the real deal in the Haunted Mansion

stay spooky!

ST1


----------



## trickortreat (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks, Spooktown, for the coffin info. 

Wiccanlord, the raven info can be found at www.haunt1000.com.

Oh, and just for clarification, I meant that I normally get an email when I'm subscribed to a thread and a new comment is made. If I had been emailed, I would not have waited 10 mos to take a look at haunt1000.com and comment on it. Nice pics and good info all in 1 spot


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Glad this thread popped back up, I missed it first time around. What an Awesome collection and Mind numbingly great work you do. I also just Love the Haunted Mansion (Who doesn't). I wish I could live in one. That is by far the coolest thing Disney has ever done.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! Love the display and especially love the projected effects!


----------

